# GSO Online - TECOM Investments?!?



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Hello all,

I was wondering if anyone knows about this GSO Online web-based system that apparently provides an online 'one stop shop' for getting Employment Visas (Entry Permit or Residence Permit)??!

I ask because I was sent a User Manual to use this system by my collegue in Dubai but he's not sure if it's working yet. He does have a user name setup but he hasn't had a chance to actually use the system. I will be replacing him in a few months and we are hoping that I can get most of my Visa related work done this way (if it works) and simply submit my documents (passport, pictures etc) in Dubai.

Has anyone heard of this online system or have any experience with it?

Any feedback would be much appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Sorry for the question, but what does it have to do with Tecom Investments?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I wouldn't be surprised if this was a facility for free zones only.

-


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> Sorry for the question, but what does it have to do with Tecom Investments?


Well the user guide I got stated that it was a joint venture of some sort between the government and TECOM Investments and it's TECOM Investments who developed this site?!

I believe this is the site the user manual was referring to:
https://www.tecom-online.ae/

So i have heard the term Free Zone a few times. I know our office is in the TECOM area and currently my colleague lives in Marina - I am not sure if I'll live in Marina or not so if this online service was for Free Zone - would it depend on where you are living? or simply depend on where you office is since your employer is sponsoring you?

I am still waiting to get my login information - once I get it, I'll start playing around with it to see how well it works. 

Quite the confusion on this one.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

w_man said:


> Well the user guide I got stated that it was a joint venture of some sort between the government and TECOM Investments and it's TECOM Investments who developed this site?!
> 
> I believe this is the site the user manual was referring to:
> https://www.tecom-online.ae/
> ...



well, if you desperately need this information, i can check it for you, I know quite a few people in Tecom Investments, but if it's just curiousity.... then sorry


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2010)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> well, if you desperately need this information, i can check it for you, I know quite a few people in Tecom Investments, but if it's just curiousity.... then sorry


what's the difference? He would like the information so if you can help I'm sure he'd appreciate it


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> well, if you desperately need this information, i can check it for you, I know quite a few people in Tecom Investments, but if it's just curiousity.... then sorry


Thanks Ella - I'm not in desperation mode yet as I'm not making my official move for a few months - I have already started the attesting of documentation phase which isn't completely seperate from this online setup. 

I guess my inquery was more or less to understand if anyone has ever used the system or if it is functional. If you are able to find out from TECOM the status of the system, I'm sure it would help out myself and many others who are making a move in the near future.

Cheers.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

w_man said:


> Thanks Ella - I'm not in desperation mode yet as I'm not making my official move for a few months - I have already started the attesting of documentation phase which isn't completely seperate from this online setup.
> 
> I guess my inquery was more or less to understand if anyone has ever used the system or if it is functional. If you are able to find out from TECOM the status of the system, I'm sure it would help out myself and many others who are making a move in the near future.
> 
> Cheers.


Sure, give me couple of days, considering upcoming weekend. I will try to get this info for you.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Here we go... See the reply below...

This service is dedicated to TECOM Business Parks members only; in other terms, companies with a trade license registered with one of TECOM free zones, for example Dubai Internet City, ENPARK, DuBiotech, etc.

Hope that answers your question.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> Here we go... See the reply below...
> 
> This service is dedicated to TECOM Business Parks members only; in other terms, companies with a trade license registered with one of TECOM free zones, for example Dubai Internet City, ENPARK, DuBiotech, etc.
> 
> Hope that answers your question.


Oh that's fantastic. Since the website is active, I am assuming it's up and running. I believe our office is in the TECOM free zone so we should be able to use this service. Once I get my account and go through the process, I'll post on how well it works.

Thanks again Ella for your help.

Cheers.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

w_man said:


> Oh that's fantastic. Since the website is active, I am assuming it's up and running. I believe our office is in the TECOM free zone so we should be able to use this service. Once I get my account and go through the process, I'll post on how well it works.
> 
> Thanks again Ella for your help.
> 
> Cheers.


anytime 
have a nice weekend


----------

